# Kelly VS Logisystems



## TelnetManta (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm trying to finalize my component plan and I need some help from the experts. Can anyone share opinions on these two controllers? I'll be going for the 144V @500amp models and driving a either a Warp9 or an ADC 9".

After talking to the folks at Logisystems I really like the idea of having someone in the US that I can call if I run into any issues. I understand that the people at Kelly are reachable via email and are in China, this worries me a bit.

Also, one other question that I'm sure I know the answer to. The more amps that the controller can pass the better the performance from the motor ie acceleration. Please correct me if I'm wrong.



Thanks!
Ben


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

> The more amps that the controller can pass the better the performance from the motor ie acceleration. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


As long as you don't exceed the amp requirements for your motor. Kelly is fine but so is Logisystems from what I know. However Kelly is cheaper. I use a Kelly and have had good customer service from Kelly. They are quick to respond and easy to work with. 

Pete : )


----------



## TelnetManta (Jun 5, 2008)

Pete,

Thanks for the reply. Have you had to send a controller back to them? Not that I plan for that to happen but you never know.

Ben


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Does the Kelly require you to use a DC/DC converter to power the controller?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

Because the controller I have from Kelly is an experimental controller I did need to send it back once due to a malfunction on Kelly and not because of any thing we did. I sent it back and once they received it the sent me a new modified controller. The controller I now have works. The controller uses pack voltage for power. It will dole out the needed power for your other components as needed. I will be using a dc to dc for my main contactor coil. Minimum voltage to run the controller is 24 volts for my controller. My controller is a 72 volt 600 amp modified SepEx controller. 

Pete


----------

